

Online Markdown Editor (with Bootstrap themes) - anupshinde
http://www.anupshinde.com/markdown-editor

======
bowerbird
showdown is ok.

but multimarkdown would be better.

and local storage is ok.

but the cloud (e.g., dropbox) would be better.

and this space is starting to get crowded, so you need to do something special
to stand out.

but you've made a good start.

-bowerbird

~~~
anupshinde
Thanks bowerbird! My intent wasn't really to get into that space - I created
that for "my need" and shared it. I wasn't aware of the awesome features that
"multimarkdown" has. But you have given me good reasons to explore further and
get into that space.

~~~
bowerbird
online there are many markdown editors, like dillinger.io.

the best standalone offline tool is multimarkdown composer. for versatility,
visit marked2app.com for an app that gives on-the-fly display of a markdown
file as you edit it with any other text-editor, a mighty clever idea, well-
executed.

even if you stick with your own tool, you will get lots of ideas for
functionality by examining these other executions.

-bowerbird

